# Poser Outed On CNN



## JBS (Aug 12, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD7a9oj-Go8[/ame]
(I didn't see this posted yet)


----------



## Manolito (Aug 12, 2009)

Sure didn't have this problem when I came home from Viet Nam. Nobody wanted to be associated with a Vet. Boy do times change. For the better I might add. :2c:


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah he was outed a couple months ago.  This guy amazes me....words can't describe.

Good hard questions from AC.  Not a big CNN fan but this was pretty good.  Thanks JBS.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 13, 2009)

He needs professional help badly. 

The entire interview was him establishing his own justification for posing as a combat veteran Marine.  He still believes his own lies, to which he confessed to. :uhh:


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 13, 2009)

Why wouldn't AC confront him on the things he said after the interview with him using his position in politics?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 13, 2009)

I will never understand how someone can claim to be something they are not.

I mean really just b/c I dress up in black silk underwear where my balvica and chase people around my street, don't mean I am going to claim to be a ninja even though I pretty much am one. "Ninja Dust" :confused:


----------



## TheWookie (Aug 13, 2009)

*Sorry bro, good find, but I won't watch the video....*

Dude just needs to get rolled....


----------



## Looon (Aug 13, 2009)

I couldn't watch it all. I turned it off after the first couple of questions.

Disgusting.


----------



## Search (Aug 13, 2009)

I can't watch it because it's just wrong.

Unless this is another scheme to be on TV, and he really is mentally gone, it's just a guy with severe mental illness, who needs to see a doctor.

However, it could be argued this interview is another scheme. He seems fishy.


----------



## 7point62 (Aug 13, 2009)

"I don't think I'm a pathological liar," he lied.


----------



## daveed70 (Aug 13, 2009)

7point62 said:


> "I don't think I'm a pathological liar," he lied.



I was thinking the same thing. If he said "yes," would that have been a lie? :lol:

To the first poster's point, while there have been military imposters over the years, there seems to be a huge uptick in poseurism (or at least more publicity surrounding the phenomenon).

My unsubstantiated explanation is that Americans hold the military in the highest regard since WWII. Almost like never before, the military is seen as actively defending the United States and protecting citizens -- made more powerful in that it's entirely volunteer. Even GWoT detractors are quick to say they support the troops.

Culturally, we've seen television shows and films that celebrate the warrior profession (or in lesser iterations, fetishize it); they are societies modern heroes. And for someone with pathologically low self-esteem, identity issues, and next-to-no moral compass, it must be awfully attractive to pretend to be a soldier, a modern American hero to many, and receive whatever accolades, envious looks, pats on the back they crave.

It's clear to me that this guy is sh*thouse rat crazy. And although I appreciate that a MSM outlet such as CNN publicly outs this guy, I believe putting him on the air only stroked his stunted ego. Many poseurs are also con artists; chances are he'll glom onto some other scam.


----------



## JBS (Aug 13, 2009)

daveed70 said:


> {snip}
> 
> And although I appreciate that a MSM outlet such as CNN publicly outs this guy, I believe putting him on the air only stroked his stunted ego....



Interesting observation!


----------



## arizonaguide (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy hell. :uhh:


----------



## 7point62 (Aug 14, 2009)

First of all, I think Anderson Cooper is a grandstanding media shithead. Secondly, we need to hang posers up by their balls with piano wire.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 14, 2009)

7point62 said:


> First of all, I think Anderson Cooper is a grandstanding media shithead. Secondly, we need to hang posers up by their balls with piano wire.



never thought I'd say this but I don't think even RK can outdo this one! :eek:


----------



## AWP (Aug 14, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> never thought I'd say this but I don't think even RK can outdo this one! :eek:



She'd have to work hard at it to match the thought with the brevity. 

She can get a little long-winded. D


----------



## arizonaguide (Aug 15, 2009)

7point62 said:


> First of all, I think Anderson Cooper is a grandstanding media shithead. Secondly, we need to hang posers up by their balls with piano wire.


Yeah, I can't stand that wuss. He's turned into an arrogant ass the last few years. He's really WAY too impressed with himself.


----------



## EverSoLost (Aug 16, 2009)

strange.....Maybe he does need serious help.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Aug 16, 2009)

This guy is a scum. Glad he was outed.


----------



## RainMaker (Sep 3, 2009)

This guy discredits real vets and makes citizens question who really served or not. It's like that fag phil haberman


----------



## EATIII (Sep 3, 2009)

HEY  Rain Maker could you rotate your Flag in your profile 180 so it is hung right.

:2c:


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 3, 2009)

My vote is for RK for #1 Rants! I love her style!!


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 4, 2009)

daveed70 said:


> ... It's clear to me that this guy is sh*thouse rat crazy. And although I appreciate that a MSM outlet such as CNN publicly outs this guy, I believe putting him on the air only stroked his stunted ego. Many poseurs are also con artists; chances are he'll glom onto some other scam.



Excellent point!  How many posers have come clean , period?  Much less in such a public, nonapologetic manner?  (from what I saw in the first 30 seconds)

The boy is definitely wired wrong upstairs.  Dunno if it's fixable.  

LL


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 30, 2009)

JBS said:


> (I didn't see this posted yet)



A full criminal trial under the Stolen Valor Act would be filling. His probation should include wearing a sign for 4 years that says "I am a liar and a fraud"


----------



## car (Sep 30, 2009)

He's a rat bastard who still believes he's doing something good. He needs help, but, more importantly, he needs a fucking beating until he gets it.


----------

